# Custom Mayones Regius TesseracT styleeee (porn inside)



## Tesseract (Sep 16, 2011)

Yow chaps, thought i'd share some porn of my new Mayones which is being built. Its just waiting for the pickups to arrive then it can be shipped out 
Swamp ash body, 27' scale, 2 bareknuckle aftermaths...can't remember what the neck is made off hehe.

Omnom!

If i get it in time before I go on tour ill do some clips/vids with it!


----------



## IB-studjent- (Sep 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Sep 16, 2011)

I am happy I didn't have water in my mouth when I saw that body because it probably would have gone all over my computer screen.

Hot damn that is sexy. Bravo, sir!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 16, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## adrock (Sep 16, 2011)

fuuuuck that is nice. 

who's account is this, james or acle? are both of you getting a Mayones?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 16, 2011)

adrock said:


> fuuuuck that is nice.
> 
> who's account is this, james or acle? are both of you getting a Mayones?



Tis Acle! I went down the Mayones route as I preferred the idea of a custom Mayones over an Ibanez custom. James went for the Ibanez LA custom but he'll probably still be waiting for that this time next year haha. I still plan to use my Ibanez live though as I love em.


----------



## drmosh (Sep 16, 2011)

Damn I love ash and the stuff you can do with the awesome grain on it


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 16, 2011)

That looks awesome!


----------



## metalman_ltd (Sep 16, 2011)

Wowwy wow wow congrats


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 16, 2011)

Stunning finish man, you have fine taste.


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 16, 2011)

bloody hell ! congrats !


----------



## Levi79 (Sep 16, 2011)

That Tesseract inlay is fucking win. Beautiful guitar.


----------



## Stoney (Sep 16, 2011)

i think i may have just released a little sex wee. 

Cant wait to see it with all the hardware on it.


----------



## motomoto (Sep 16, 2011)

MOTHER OF GOD


this is gorgeous


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh wow, that top looks incredible, great taste in guitars sir!


----------



## RobZero (Sep 16, 2011)

fuck, that ash is damn sexy.


----------



## zakattak192 (Sep 16, 2011)

Holy mother of dick nipples.

I approve


----------



## DanielVE (Sep 16, 2011)

I have to go change my pants


----------



## Vostre Roy (Sep 16, 2011)

The Tesseract inlay is awesome
The top of the guitar is awesome
The neck of this guitar is awesome

Yeah, this guitar is pretty much awesome


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 16, 2011)

HOLY FUCK

that is all.


----------



## Miek (Sep 16, 2011)

That's a fucking awesome inlay.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 16, 2011)

Kick ass, love the inlay


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 16, 2011)

Faaack. I love the finish on that top! It's beautiful. And I agree that the inlay kicks ass!


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 16, 2011)

Congratulations! Would love to see/hear some clips. I love my Mayones Regius. Nice specs


----------



## ROAR (Sep 16, 2011)

Holy shit. 
That first picture of the front of the body
blew my mind...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## tank (Sep 16, 2011)

top :Q__


----------



## Linny (Sep 16, 2011)

Any info on what was used to finish it? Looks awesome.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Sep 16, 2011)

At first I'm like...what the hell?...styleeee? seriously?...and then I saw the guitar...and pooped a little...lol

Seriously top notch choice sir...Awesome inlay as well


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 16, 2011)

I actually gasped. That is an amazing top, and an amazing guitar.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 17, 2011)

THAAAAAAAAAATTT TOOOOOOOOOOPPPP!!!

Blown Away....


----------



## Enter Paradox (Sep 17, 2011)

Regius model is serious business. Too bad not many acknowledge of its existence over here T_T


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 17, 2011)

My favourite detail is how the red grain lines are "circling the drain" on the volume knob recess. That turned out better than anyone could have predicted. Such are the wonders of ash.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 17, 2011)

That finish is amazing.


----------



## Septor (Sep 18, 2011)

Is that a tesseract inlay? Kinda jelly.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 18, 2011)

Kinda wishing I'd gotten to see this bad boy live when you guys came through Atlanta. Congrats on a sweet axe tho!


----------



## TheBloodstained (Sep 21, 2011)

This should be a signature! 

I would prostitute myself just to get one! DAMN!


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 21, 2011)

that neck laminate is tits and the wood choice and paint job is dead fucking sexy \m/


----------



## F0rte (Sep 21, 2011)

That was my idea
What was the final price on it?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 22, 2011)

omfg
skeet

I ENVY YOU!


----------



## Berserker (Sep 22, 2011)

Linny said:


> Any info on what was used to finish it? Looks awesome.


 
I'd love some info too... I'm just finishing up sanding my ash body and as soon as I saw that pic my previously planned finish went out the window!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 22, 2011)

Berserker said:


> I'd love some info too... I'm just finishing up sanding my ash body and as soon as I saw that pic my previously planned finish went out the window!



I believe the way to do it is first paint the whole body red,sand it so that the grains remain red,and then paint it black


----------



## celticelk (Sep 22, 2011)

Berserker said:


> I'd love some info too... I'm just finishing up sanding my ash body and as soon as I saw that pic my previously planned finish went out the window!


 
And I immediately added it to my short list of "possible finishes for next guitar." =) It's like the more awesome version of Gibson's Voodoo finish, or something. Something AWESOME.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 22, 2011)

Berserker said:


> I'd love some info too... I'm just finishing up sanding my ash body and as soon as I saw that pic my previously planned finish went out the window!


 I believe you do the black first, then add red grain filler. At least that's what Gibson did on the Voodoo models.


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Sep 22, 2011)

That finish is fucking baller.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 22, 2011)

Heres a mahogany bolt on Mayones 6 string with the same top on ebay. MAYONES SETIUS GTM GOTHIC RED ASH NAMM NEW W/CASE | eBay


----------



## Tisca (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice! What pickups will it get?


----------



## Kamin (Sep 26, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> I believe the way to do it is first paint the whole body red,sand it so that the grains remain red,and then paint it black



Wouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 28, 2011)

has to be said, i now have a boner. you sir have amazing taste!!!!!


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 28, 2011)

everything about that is gorgeous


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 28, 2011)

that is pretty awesome


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 3, 2011)

Very badass guitar, man! The Tesseract inlay is especially beautiful. I hope you play that beauty well.


----------



## matt397 (Oct 3, 2011)

It's.....It's just so....beautiful.....


----------



## german7 (Oct 20, 2011)

the best porn I ever see


----------



## noizfx (Oct 23, 2011)

I was gonna get the same type of finish on my custom but instead have the grain fillers in a dark purple shade, but now I've switched to using another type of wood... but daaammn!!


----------



## HighPotency (Oct 23, 2011)

That is an amazing finish... can anyone explain to me how that's achieved?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 23, 2011)

^Has been discussed already, and there's a few suggestions. Upon rethinking it, I believe I'd do it like this: 
Optional first step- sandblast it a little so the softer wood rings get deeper compared to the harder sections in between.
Then hit it with some red grain filler, clearcoat it just slightly and sand it down so the grain filler only sits in the deeper recesses. Then stain the exposed areas black. The clearcoat will keep the grain filler from absorbing any stain during this step.


----------



## HighPotency (Oct 24, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> ^Has been discussed already, and there's a few suggestions. Upon rethinking it, I believe I'd do it like this:
> Optional first step- sandblast it a little so the softer wood rings get deeper compared to the harder sections in between.
> Then hit it with some red grain filler, clearcoat it just slightly and sand it down so the grain filler only sits in the deeper recesses. Then stain the exposed areas black. The clearcoat will keep the grain filler from absorbing any stain during this step.


Ah, thanks very much. I'd hate to start another thread so... Are there other options besides sand blasting that could yield similar results? Or is there some kind of system you can connect to an air compressor to sand blast something?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Oct 25, 2011)

^For one-off projects you can find some 10-20 dollar sandblasting kits. They're definitely not very professional, but will be sufficient for something like this. You can also just apply the filler directly without sandblasting but that won't look as dramatic. It might also make it a little tougher to make the clearcoat stay in the pores so you'll be needing a non-stainable variant.


----------



## Goredoh (Oct 25, 2011)

So hot! want to touch the hiney!


----------

